

Lissajous – A tool for programmatic audio performance in the browser - kang
https://github.com/kylestetz/lissajous

======
ArekDymalski
This is very interesting but a more detailed tutorial and documentation would
be really handy. For example I haven't figured out yet if there's any other
(than destroying) way to stop the track.

------
retrogradeorbit
Great name.

